# Jungle Val question



## Karin (May 21, 2019)

I've only got 3 types of plants so far, and the jungle val is doing by far the best.
It puts up a new runner every week or so.
My tanks is 24x12x24, sand substrate.
I'd like to get the val to spread along the back of the tank, but it's creeping along the side towards the front.
Can i just dig up the runner and move it, or should i wait til the newest plant is a reasonable size and transplant that?


----------

